# 2015 Audi S3 1/5 Viper Green



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

This ultra-limited special edition is done up in Viper Green. With a colorful diamond-stitched interior to match, it was sourced locally from our partners at Audi Naples by one of our very best clients. When stock, this car already had us stunned but that wasnt enough for its owner he wanted to make it a little more unique by lowering the car first on H&R Super Sport Springs, adding some 20in Vossen VFS1s in Matte Graphite, and topping it off with a Milltek Catback exhaust with Titanium Tips and a Glass Coating to protect that wonderful Viper Green. 
















With a little collaboration from the owner, we took this car to the next level

























*Direct Link For more info: http://naplesspeed.com/2015/07/23/green-with-envy-audi-exclusive-s3-with-mods/*
Short Video of more to come below!!


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow looks clean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

Love that color. How much extra was it for the special color?


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

GBH said:


> Love that color. How much extra was it for the special color?


$3,900. You can order it today through the Exclusive program.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Wow, pretty cool.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Paging Baruth.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

I like how you used the word "client' instead of customer. Clients you build relationships with customers to me is a pump and dump relationship. Pretty car too bad it isn't black optic


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

crackkills said:


> I like how you used the word "client' instead of customer. Clients you build relationships with customers to me is a pump and dump relationship. Pretty car too bad it isn't black optic


You hit the nail right on the head. We only want clients...not customers. Steve and I are here to answer any need. Bring it! Also, our friends at Audi Naples have had a black optic in Glacier White for a bit. It's all I can do to not make that thing me personal plaything. Black Optic totally changes that car, especially if you're aiming for a gray/graphite wheel.


----------

